# Canadian benefits for those over 65



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

My husband just turned 65 but I am younger and still working. I almost retired last year but was not ready to give up my good benefit plan. It is not very easy to find out all the benefits we are entitled to. Is there a good site besides the usual government ones? Thanks


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

spirit, 

Besides, OAS/CPP/GIS, here are common credits as indicated by the govt:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/sgmnts/snrs/ddctns-eng.html

Besides those listed above, you can base the RRIF conversion (if he has an RRSP) on your age (instead of his), thus delaying the forced withdrawal schedule.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I am not sure if that site mentioned income splitting. For a spousal pair with disparate assets/retirement income, the ability to assign part of the higher asset spouse's income to the other spouse can invoke some serious tax savings.


----------

